# What is the best way to treat thrush?



## abi31 (8 December 2011)

Just to clarify: in HORSES!
My friends horse was lame on Tuesday night and she asked me to have a look. I picked out her feet and her front two were quite smelly and the frogs  had become quite 'squidgy' for want of a better term. Her right hoof was very warm. I said it might be thrush or an abcess but to keep her in the indoor turnout which has a clean concrete floor and rubber matting, and wash it out with peroxide or iodine. 

The farrier was out the next day and thought it was thrush as well and said to keep doing the same thing. Is this ok or wrong or are there any better ways of treating it? I know you can get tar, how effective is that as I was worried that the infection may have been inside the hoof, not just the frog?

Vet is coming out to my horse next Tues for teeth and Vacc so she is going to ask them to check her horse over but would be grateful for any advice anyone can give.

Also, what are the causes of thrush? She was mortified when she looked it up as it said that dirty stables and not picking feet out were the main cause. I am stabled a few doors down from her and know she has the cleanest stable on the yard and picks her horses feet out twice a day.

Thankyou in advance for your help and suggestions.xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 December 2011)

Here are some previous H&H readers comments on this web site http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/t.html

 tub the foot  with epsom salts   place on a towel to dry then spray http://www.aepsupplies.co.uk/index.cfm?sid=21583&pid=330565&item=46391
 keep them out of mud    in stable preferred on dry clean bedding with dry poultice.


----------



## Django Pony (8 December 2011)

Net-Tex Frog Health spray is amazing - both as a cure then as a preventative. http://www.net-tex.co.uk/product_page.cfm?pid=236&men=3


----------



## MissTyc (8 December 2011)

Apple Cider Vinegar when it first starts is wonderful. 

I now use Chlortetracycline spray (vet prescription only, but they should give it to you without callout as it's routine treatment) for serious cases (rescues etc). I actually think the stuff is magic as it doesn't dry out the foot at all. Once the thrush is receding, three times a week to maintain until gone.


----------



## peanut (8 December 2011)

MissTyc said:



			Apple Cider Vinegar when it first starts is wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

That's useful to know as I've got gallons that my horse won't eat


----------



## popularfurball (8 December 2011)

I use the tcp type liquid from supermarket - about 1.50 a bottle - antiseptic wash. Put a bit in a bucket with some water and scrub with the hoof pick brush every few days  

Diet can also be a big factor in thrush - sugars often cause problems


----------



## moorman (8 December 2011)

Borax soak, 20/30gms in 1/2 bucket of warm water, stir then put the hoof in the bucket for 10-15 mins.
Cider vinegar is not bad attack
agree about diet, sugar bad, magnesium good


----------



## meandmrblue (8 December 2011)

a product called silverfeet sorted my cobs thrush


----------



## contestdancer (9 December 2011)

I've recently discovered a Kevin Bacon product specifically for Thrush. Cant remember what its called but smells like it has some sort of cider vinegar in it and it has worked fantastically. Poor horse has been having thrush treated for ages with stockholm tar etc but just never went away but as soon as the Kevin Bacon stuff was used the difference is amazing.


----------



## Zerotolerance (9 December 2011)

I've got one horse who's permanently had thrush for the last 20 years in 3 of his feet. He is stabled on a snowy white shavings bed (my farrier says it's the cleanest bed he's ever seen) and never stands in poo or wee. Gets his feet picked out regularly. Has his frogs trimmed back as much as possible every shoeing (5-6 weeks) He has had just about every product going: Thrushbuster, Stockholm Tar, Thrush products from Kevin Bacon - Keratex - Farriers Formula - NAF - Horse Health - Equine America - Cut Heal & many others whose names I've forotten. Have scrubbed his feet with every antiseptic going, Hibiscrub, Betadine, sterile saline, hydrogen peroxide, - you name it I've tried it. Has even had his feet packed with copper sulphate crystals (mixed with a little wound powder so as not to destroy his frogs completely). He has a very low sugar diet, has soaked hay & no haylage.
20 years later his feet are no better and no worse. 
Frankly, I now just live with it as nothing I do makes the slightest difference and I just ignore the people who make sarky comments about it being lack of hoof hygiene!


----------



## sizz (9 December 2011)

i would be a little concerned that the lameness is not caused by the thrush, and if the foot is warm it may be a foot abcess. Of course the thrush needs to be treated but i would be inclined to call the vet to investigate the lameness first.


----------

